# Getting started/where too start?



## yogohuntr (Apr 15, 2007)

I am starting school this fall, taking Microcomputer Support. At msugf in Mt. What I would like to know is what I should start studying on before I start. Is HTML good to know for this? Any other? I am real good at my computer, and trouble shooting, but have no idea what I am getting into. And any info that you could give me would help a lot. I do not want to be overwhelmed when I start. Thank you all for your help!
Mike


----------



## darklordryu (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm in the same boat, excpet I'm pursuing Computer Networking, no idea what to expect, and don't really know what to read up on, but some advice I was given is really just to read everything there is to read on wikipedia about your field and anything about it

Wikipedia isn't the definitive answer in ANY way, but there's tons of free info there, so we all might as well utilize it

Good luck in school ^_^


----------



## yogohuntr (Apr 15, 2007)

I was beginning to think that no one was going to reply....I have started looking into a lot of different websites, and hope I am not waisting my time on what I am learning. But I am learning a lot. I have not tried that site I will check it out thank you. Mike


----------



## darklordryu (Jul 18, 2006)

Also, you could try contacting your admissions representative, that's what I did to get a more broad idea of what to start studying.


----------



## X23S (Feb 8, 2005)

it all comes down to which section do you want to head for... programming? desktop support? server/network support? database? webcontent designer? etc...

You have to do some research on which profession you want to become before anyone can advise you what type of education should you be going at.

The Wiki does not do anything imo... try dig back older post in this forum by displaying all post in the display option or use this link(not sure if it will work or not)
http://www.techsupportforum.com/conversation-pit/certification-career/?pp=25&daysprune=-1

you may find some post that might intrest you.


----------



## darklordryu (Jul 18, 2006)

What exactly would desktop support be?


----------



## X23S (Feb 8, 2005)

desktop support is basically servicing user desktop/laptop/devices, usually have no administritive access to the server(other then adding computer to domain etc). They respond to user's ticket/call and attempt to troubleshoot what the issue is.

Most people who enter this trade and going thru technical support route may have to go thru few years here or call center.


----------



## darklordryu (Jul 18, 2006)

whew that doesn't sound to fun

I'm hoping to go into network security; setting up networks, maintaining them, and preventing outside intrusions. Maybe a little IT work on the side


----------



## X23S (Feb 8, 2005)

almost nobody will hire a newcomer to plan and setup a network from scratch, you still need to start from somewhere...


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Help Desk / Desktop Support is usually where everyone starts. You will most likely need to do this for at the bare minimum 1-2 years before starting to branch out. You may deal a bit with servers, switches, and routers during the natural course of work (ie. sysadmin/netadmin), however you will need this experience before entering any niches.


----------

